# Punjabi Humour/Humor



## castatroy_79 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey all, thanks for having me on the site first of all, i discovered it through google and there's much intelligent thought here. I have a small question, which is not so much philosophical but maybe others have thought the same? I've been trying to explain to a non punjabi speaker the crazy humour we have in punjabi. It just cant be translated into english. Very bone dry and quite mean actually but funny as hell nontheless. I'm not sure I know how to describe it. I just wanted some help to try and understand myself actually. Anyone help?


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 10, 2009)

castatroy_79 said:


> Hey all, thanks for having me on the site first of all, i discovered it through google and there's much intelligent thought here. I have a small question, which is not so much philosophical but maybe others have thought the same? I've been trying to explain to a non punjabi speaker the crazy humour we have in punjabi. It just cant be translated into english. Very bone dry and quite mean actually but funny as hell nontheless. I'm not sure I know how to describe it. I just wanted some help to try and understand myself actually. Anyone help?




Great question castaroy ji! Humor is very contextual and jokes and funny stories do not always translate well across cultures. Sometimes however they do.  There are some threads here - Laughter is the Best Medicine and one about sings on the back of trucks in Punjabi and even some others -- that are very funny.  Look for threads by namjap ji, Aman ji, singhbj ji, and sometimes Soul_Jyot ji for some very funny posting.


----------

